# Welche TV/Radio Karte



## Wolfsbein (19. April 2004)

Hallo
ich suche eine interne TV-Karte die über Kabel empfangen kann und gleichzeitig einen Radio-Tuner hat (Fernbedinung wäre auch nicht schlecht). Sie sollte unter XP und Linux laufen. Es gibt zwar haufenweise Tests (z.B. auf Chip.de) aber die sind teilweise veraltet. Außerdem würde ich gerne hören mit was ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt.


----------



## zeromancer (19. April 2004)

Uneingeschränkte Empfehlung meinerseits wäre die gute alte Hauppauge WinTV Primio - hat aber schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel, weiss also nicht, wie die aktuellen Varianten so sind.
TV, Tuner, Remote - alles dabei und die Software ist auch ok. Lief auch damals mit allen Decodern zusammen.

http://www.hauppauge.de


----------

